# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Utah trip

## LindaP

I can cross off skiing in the west, on my bucket list now. 
 My kids took me skiing for only my third time in my life at the Canyons. After getting my ghetto , demo skis, we went to the village to get the poles, bindings, and way-to-tight boots. Really.......how do people walk around all day in those stiff, moon-boots?
     After being instructed on how to get off the chairlift, we were off in the "orange bubble" (covered chairlift).
     Matt showed me how to turn, while Kara sped ahead on her snowboard.
  I was gaining confidence, when I saw it. The "drop-off". I froze. Matt saw the fear, and we ended up cutting thru  a wooded area, to the ski school, easier trail.
  After that, I did a few runs, and got better.
  At the end, after a break, and some liquid confidence......high alcohol beer at a high altitude....I was ready to ski down to the bottom.
   I fell twice, flew over a mogel (good thing I had a helmet), and ended up unhurt at the bottom.

 I thought I should get a medal......but my kids praise was all I needed.
 And a hot tub with a Bloody Mary!

----------


## MIke R

Excellent!!!!....love love love The Canyons....good for you for trying..and thanks or sharing...great pics

as to the "stiff moon boots" issue...... if one has a non rental boot, with a custom formed liner and a custom formed footbed??...like many  ( including moi ) have????...a whole different story.....like butter

----------


## MIke R

Did you happen to run into James Taylor who broke his leg out there this week while skiing???

----------


## amyb

Linda and Bill-a great family vacation. You all look happy and those smiles say it all.

----------


## LindaP

Thanks Amy.....have to catch up on your reports now! And, no, Miker, didn't "run into" sweet baby James, but glad it wasn't me with the broken leg!!!!!! ( not with a trip to St Barths in 2 weeks!)

----------

